# Update on Boo Boo and thoughts on good byes



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

I have not been on the forum much or the internet in general for about 3 weeks, sometimes I have got to peek in for a few minutes to catch up. The forum is something I do for me, a small thing that brings me a lot of pleasure. To be able to sit comfortably at home or be in some other city in the world and still connect with Havanese, and pet people at least half as crazy is beyond cool. So many shared joys, achievements, sorrows, milestones in our lives and always our happy little clowns ever ready to participate, to be our audience, or distract us from our worries or sorrows with their playful antics, cute faces and oft wagging tails. 

I use to think as a writer I was not good at the middle, the beginnings and the ends I do well, I now know it is the endings I have trouble with or perhaps it’s the concept of good bye. I was always the kid that wanted to know what happened to Cinderella after she married the prince. What was her life like? What does happily ever after mean? Even as an adult with many life experiences I still have trouble letting go and accepting the final good by. Some may remember in Feb. I wrote about my Lhasa boy’s diagnosis of Dilated Cardiomyopathy he has been managed medically with good results until three weeks ago, he went into renal failure due to over management of his heart. Boo Boo’s aging kidneys could not maintain the load his medications were creating. After stopping all meds except the Enacard putting him on Hills k/d he was boarded at the vet for five days things improved. On Sat. night Boo Boo woke up and started walking like a spider with a arched back, yelping loudly he collapsed. The ride to the Vet with his moaning in my arms was terrifying; I thought this was going to be good bye. Adrenalin pumping Boo Boo rallied by the time we made it to the Vet. Boo Boo is back on prednisone for the inflammation in the discs in his back and has Tramadol it will help with his end stage pain.

Boo Boo is home and so am I, for how long, days, weeks. I have been told that anger is part of acceptance when dealing with illness and death. I have been angry for a long time about the poor breeding practices that have been the cause of every one of Boo Boo’s illnesses along with my shih tzu who passed away last year. Of course there is guilt, not rational by any means it started with the PRA, some how I must be responsible for his blindness, at least I should be able to make it better. Right now I am feeling a sense of powerlessness, dread and sadness. It is very hard to accept what I can not change. I am taking time to just stay home with him lying by me. I hate good byes. I will take Yogi and Misty to their classes tonight and DH will sit with Boo Boo. When Boo Boo moans or cry’s out both Hav’s run over and nose him to see what is wrong. Misty has taken to sleeping beside him, brave girl lying next to a blind dog. 

I know this is part of the cycle, I also know how important it is to remember as our dogs age that we not see them as wizened and useless but remember that they are the same puppy that entertained us endlessly all those years ago. I dread the loss and the deep sadness that is already encroaching. So what is the big deal, my dogs are not my whole world, but when I look into the eyes of my dog I know I am his whole world, that is a heady feeling. I really dread endings and hate good bye so I hope that when the time comes Boo Boo will be ok with a simple adieu.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

your post brought tears to my eyes and sorrow to my heart.
Praying for strength, wisdom and peace for you and your family.


----------



## Pattie (Jun 25, 2008)

I am sad for Boo Boo's pain and yours. It is so difficult to see our beloveds in pain. My heart is with you.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Oh, Robbie, I feel so bad for you. It is never easy to lose one of our furry family members, and when it is a prolonged decline like you've been through with Boo Boo, somehow it seems even harder.:grouphug:


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

This is so sad, my heart goes out to you, and dear Boo Boo.I hope that when the inevitable happens, it is peaceful and calm,and you can rest assured that you have done all in your power to ease Boo Boo's passage.


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

This makes me so sad. I'm not good with goodbyes, even other people's. Wishing you the best.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

By the time I got to the end of your post, you had me crying. As many here know, I just went through this with my Lacey in November. A part of me is afraid of the beginning, knowing how short the years in between are before our beloved pets have completed their life cycle. Take this time, painful as it is, to love Boo Boo. Say all the things you need to say. Cry all the tears that well up in your eyes, knowing there is little else we can do when it's their turn to leave.

I see it coming once again with Lacey's sister, Cagney. She seems to be going downhill just the last week or so and she's breaking my heart. I, like you, don't know how to say goodbye. Sending you and your Boo Boo heart felt hugs.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Knowing the end is near and it is almost time to say goodbye to a beloved pet is so difficult. I have been where you are too many times with dogs, cats, and birds. It never gets easier and the "what-if's" and "if only's" are tough. Know that our pets don't know if they were well bred, or badly bred, and in the end it doesn't matter. You love them, they love you. That's all that matters. You have done everything you could do so cherish the time you have and when it's time for him to go, just tell him you love him, and that simple adieu will be perfect.


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Since my surgery all I do is cry and today is no different. I can't even express how I feel for you--just know that I do and will think of you often. Lucile


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

I'm so sorry you are going through this. Hard to find words of comfort.


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

Oh Robbie, I am so so sorry...


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Robbie , you are the best. Peace be with you. Hugs and woofs Dave and Molly.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

brings tears to my eyes as well, you have articulated your point in the journey in such a touching way, you've brought all of us into the moment.

I can't imagine how heavy this weighs on your heart and your family (fur and 2 legged), you are doing all you can to make those last days/weeks/months/ comfortable and filled with love, comfort and each other.

hugs,
Kara


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Robbie, what a beautiful writer you are - to be able to put your feelings to such eloquent words like that - and make us feel exactly what you are feeling. 
I am so saddened that you and Boo Boo have come to this point, but am so glad to know that you realize how important you are to each other and will be there for Boo Boo when he heads for the Rainbow Bridge. He will feel so loved and cherished! Sadly, it will not be as easy for you, but you will have some wonderful memories to help you through. 

I am sending you both prayers!


----------



## Becky Chittenden (Feb 4, 2009)

I am so sorry, it never is easy. I recently lost a 14 year old Sheltie, not as old as mine usually live. She was a hand raised baby as her mother had bad milk. We were watching her deteriorate over a few days. I had to pick her up several times to get her going. The night before she died, I had to pick her up more often. I'd decided that the next day would be her last, one way or another. Fortuantely, she died in her sleep. I guess it isn't ever fortunate to loose one of your dear pets, but at least I didn't have to decide for her, she decided herself. 
Know that I'll be thinking about you and Boo Boo in the next few days and wish you strength and send doggie love


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

Oh Gosh, this is so sad and difficult. I am so sorry...


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

Robbie,
I am feeling so sad for you, knowing that in a short time your beloved dog will leave you. You have always impressed me with the great care and understanding you have given to all your dogs, but especially your rescues. I'm sure Boo Boo feels your powerful love as he struggles to live out his days. May he have a peaceful passing and may you have the comfort of knowing that you gave him a good life.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I am so sorry that Boo Boo is having such a bad time. Luckily he has you all to care for him. I am praying for you all. Thanks for the cry.


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*Bless your heart*

It is devastating to watch our pets in pain and to watch their last months. I send healing thoughts and lots of love to you, Boo Boo and the other dogs.

My Dixie had surgery today, and my dogs, too, are close by her.

Know that the community supports you.

You have a broken heart...and it hurts. He is so lucky to have had the years with you and to be treasured.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

I am sorrowful with you, dear Robbie. This is the thing all pet owners dread. Please know that we are all holding you close in our thoughts and prayers, too. :grouphug:


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

I'm so sorry Robbie. Boo Boo is lucky to have such a loving family.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Thanks so much for your kind words thoughts and prayers. I know so many of you have also had losses and often great disapointment's with the health of your pets as well as happiness and love. I just wanted to put into words how it feels to have known the love of a pet and how it feels counting the last moments. I have always said what makes this forum a fun place to come is the people, because we all set the tone and from where I am sitting it is a very comforting place. Thanks for just being out there and understanding.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

We're here for you . . . always.


----------



## Ninja (Nov 1, 2010)

Robbie, I am so so sorry to hear what's happening. At least in a way you are prepared and it is not coming as a shock. Boo Boo is so lucky to have you in his life in being patient, loving and caring for him in a great way. I cannot imagine how hard this must be...my thoughts are with you :hug:


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Robbie, I am so sorry to hear this about your Boo Boo. My thoughts are with you both. As others have said, he has been a lucky boy to have been so cared for and loved.


----------



## andra (Aug 23, 2010)

Robbie, you have very eloquently expressed what has been brooding in my heart for awhile now and the flood gates opened with a storm of tears. You put to words what I have been mulling over for awhile now, in a very private way, but have been unable (or afraid) to put down in writing. I commend your courage to put words to what is in your heart.

My heart goes out to you and Boo Boo and I know my words are hardly adequate to convey how sorry I am. I will be praying for you all.

With the sincerest of regards,

andra


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

Thinking of you as well...


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

I can't find the words to express my sorrow. You and BooBoo will be in my prayers......


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Dear Robbie,
From what I have come to know of you I feel there was a reason Boo Boo came into your life. I understand your anger of his poor health. You of all the people I have gotten to be acquainted with her on our form are the most wonderful spokeswomen I have ever listen to about rescues and why we all need to be responsible. 
I'm so sorry your grieving and having to prepare your self for Boo Boo's next journey. Please try to put a smile on your face:hug: As tears roll down my cheeks


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

(((hugs)))


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

As I can see from the other posts, there are just no words to say how much I wish I could be of some comfort for both you and Boo-Boo...My prayers will have to do. Know that we all share in your pain. :grouphug::grouphug::kiss::kiss:


----------

